# GPU coin mining Dead ?



## TheMost (May 20, 2015)

Hello everyone.I have never been into mining krypto coins.Recently I have developed an interest in mining coins.However i see that people dont mine in GPU's any more.If i am not wrong ASIC have invaded mining coins.

At present situation is it profitable to mine coins in GPU ? like x11 algo ?
I have a GTX 660Ti OC and would like to use that for mining.

Is krypto coin mining still profitable in GPU's ? for home enthusiasts like me ?


----------



## hawx (Aug 3, 2015)

TheMost said:


> Hello everyone.I have never been into mining krypto coins.Recently I have developed an interest in mining coins.However i see that people dont mine in GPU's any more.If i am not wrong ASIC have invaded mining coins.
> 
> At present situation is it profitable to mine coins in GPU ? like x11 algo ?
> I have a GTX 660Ti OC and would like to use that for mining.
> ...



You can try mining it just to check out how well it goes, but considering your GPU model i would suggest mine using your GPU and CPU as well and then compare your result to the amount of energy spent in mining and the returns you are getting, ideally the returns should be profitable. Also it would be better that you join a mining pool because pool guys will get chunk of bitcoins when a target is hit which would be then distributed among all the pool members.


----------



## amjath (Aug 3, 2015)

TheMost said:


> Hello everyone.I have never been into mining krypto coins.Recently I have developed an interest in mining coins.However i see that people dont mine in GPU's any more.If i am not wrong ASIC have invaded mining coins.
> 
> At present situation is it profitable to mine coins in GPU ? like x11 algo ?
> I have a GTX 660Ti OC and would like to use that for mining.
> ...



You have Nvidia GFX, forget mining. Worst choice for mining.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> You have Nvidia GFX, forget mining. Worst choice for mining.



How to set up a bitcoin miner - CoinDesk
You should mine Gridcoin; with an AMD GPU, you could map the galaxy or fold protiens and get paid for it.

Some multipools cash the coins you might right away and give you BTC like *www.multipool.us/


----------

